# Scotland Riding?



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Giving this a shot since there is not really an active International forum.

Anyone done any riding in Scotland?

Been researching it and planning a trip in August or September. Found some great prices on airfare and a tour company to take me around the 7 stanes.

But was curious if anyone had any first hand experience with mountain biking over in Scotland. Or if anyone lives there!

Ryan


----------



## whynot? (Mar 2, 2007)

I've ridden 7staines - Glentress to be exact. Great trails, lots of purpose built well thought out singletrack with awesome flow, some mini structures, dirt jump park, stunning views (on a good day) /exposure. Right next door is Innerleithern with its legendary DH track ( I haven't ridden though ). As far as I know most of the 7staines forests are trail/XC/AM with some cool features but if you are into more DH then Fort William is a must. Gondola, world cup DH course, horizontal rain, fantastic stuff. 

You'll love Scotland - some of the best riding I've done in Europe.


----------



## kenneththecurtain (Jan 7, 2007)

If its DH youre after then check out www.descent-world.co.uk, theres a load of info on there.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

DH in Europe is on my list of things to do before I die.....probably from DH. Scotland is killer! Been there playing music with a band I used to tour with but never got to hit a trail.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

No DH for me on this trip.

I am either going to do a tour of the 7 stanes in Southern Scotland, or most likely do a trip in the Northern part and islands. A lot more technical and remote.

Trail systems seem incredible over there. Like how they grade the trails, Red and Black are what I am after.

http://handiadventures.co.uk/7days-man-made.htm


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Also check out www.singletrackworld.com. That's the big local (UK) forum. Good mates there. Enjoy 7 Stanes. I was planning to hit there this year but ended up at Coed y Brenin in Wales instead.


----------



## TerryReis (May 7, 2007)

If you are heading to that part of the world try and take in the DeadWater Trail at Keilder Forest.
http://www.kieldertrailreavers.com/index.html

Only opened last year. Great Red Route with a fanatastic Black Option to finish. You'll want to do it more than once.

Glentress is a must I would suggest also Kirroughtree. I also like Newcastleton which is very under-used. Personally didn't like Dalbeattie, although quite technical there was too much fireroad for my tastes. Haven't managed to get to Ae or Mabie yet but that's where I'll be heading when the weather improves.

If it's good riding you're looking for then the concentration of options is higher in the Severn Stanes (Scottish Borders) Area than anywhere else.

There are some great trails as you head futher north but the distance between becomes greater.


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

hi,

I live in scotland, glasgow to be precise, done a couple of the stanes, glentress and kirroughtree are cracking and by all accounts the best out of the lot if prefered kirroughtree it was a lot quieter than glentress(most popular centre by far) and was more xc orientated, glentress is a straight up and down kinda thing, i tend to stick to the red routes but there are blacks and double blacks available, as well as unofficial trails at both centres, here's a site for all of the purpose built trails in scotland http://www.scottishmountainbike.com/

if you're heading up north, you may want to buy this book, http://www.mountainbikescotland.com/shopping/buybook.html and scope out some of the routes in it, these are mostly wild routes in the highlands so you will need to buy the proper OS maps and compass to do some of these routes, not actually done any myself just bought the book but I've a fair idea of the ly of the land and most of these routes go into some pretty remote highland countryside. bascally my spring, summer and autumn if going to be spent investigating these routes. roll on april! 

beware to take enough survival gear warm waterproof clothing etc if you adventure into the highlands, as I say some of them will be pretty remote and the weather can be rotten even in the summer over here, scenery is stunning tho, sometimes more so in adverse weather conditions. also i doubt you'll get mobile reception in alot of places up north so if you do venture out tell people where you are going and when you expect to be back etc...

btw us mtbers in scotland have the best country side access laws you could imagine bar a few sensible rules, maybe want to read this http://www.outdooraccess-scotland.com/ so buying oridinance survay maps of where you are staying and just following you're nose up some trail is allowed.

basically scotland is a mountain biking mecca, living here i'm just discoving this (if you can handle the weather, bbc's 3 day and 24 hr predictions are pretty accurate http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/ ),. hope you enjoy!


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

ps you don't need a tour company to take you round the stanes they are all way marked and pretty easy to navigate..hire a car and do it at your own liesure imo.


----------



## TerryReis (May 7, 2007)

seosamh said:


> ps you don't need a tour company to take you round the stanes they are all way marked and pretty easy to navigate..hire a car and do it at your own liesure imo.


Would definately second that sentiment. No need for guide, save your money for beer in the pub while you are still buzzing after a great day out......


----------



## John Jencks (Jan 8, 2007)

3rd to say that you don't need a tour guide and just to get you excited, here are some photos, the snowy ones are from today.

If you're in Dumfries PM me, I spend about 1/3 of my time here and ride all the days I can. Apart from the 7Staines, I'm also a big fan of Drumlanrig castle, good fun natural trails up there and a rather good bike museum (the bicycle being a local invention don't you know)


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback the photos really helped, especially knowing I can bring a SS if I choose. 

So I guess my two options are head South and get around on my own hitting the good Centres, or head north for a bit more rugged riding but need to hire a car and work on survival skills . 

Might contact you guys some more for info and trail guides! Flying into Glasgow hopefully early Sept.


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

baycat said:


> Thanks for all the feedback the photos really helped, especially knowing I can bring a SS if I choose.
> 
> So I guess my two options are head South and get around on my own hitting the good Centres, or head north for a bit more rugged riding but need to hire a car and work on survival skills .
> 
> Might contact you guys some more for info and trail guides! Flying into Glasgow hopefully early Sept.


don't know how long you are going for or where you are going to base yourself, but to give you an example of where you can get to if you are based in glasgow, you can reach all of the 7 stanes in under 2 hours, and driving to inverness only takes 3.5 hours aberdeen is about 2.5/3 hours, obviously this is depending how fast you are traveling, so really you aren't limited to the north or south, it's not the biggest country in the world.

If you need any more help, post up here or pm me, not always on here but i always look in from time to time, so will eventually get back to you and try and help you out with info if i can. Looks like i might be heading to glentress on saturday, so if i get a hold of a camera i might take more pics and stick then up for ye!


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

i rode round the fort william 'witches trail' or whatever its called thing that was awesome mainly xc with variety of other stuff around drops etc was a blast wish i could have stayed longer but was on my anniversary and the wife was bored after circling the carpark but there is a cafe which gave me a few miles,


----------

